# Is a sawmill a good idea



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been having a lot of trouble finding a sawyer that will cut logs shorter than 7'6".Most mills around here are set up for ties and pallets and have large mills.
I've been clearing trees for some property owners and get the wood, it's mostly cherry and honey locust. The longer logs are not a problem as long as I don't want them q.s.they won't do that either.There are many shorter logs that are wider and have limb and crotch structure(Good grain I hope}that I can't get cut.:wallbash:Anyway my wife actually suggested I get my own mill.:happybday:I'm sure I'll always have access to plenty of shorties,so,which mill:huh:.Should I start out with a chainsaw mill,or a small bandsaw mill?chainsaw mills look like they waste a lot more wood,bandsaws cost a lot more.Which ones are good ones ,which ones do I stay away from?:confused1:What a predicament.Any suggestions?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The first thing you have to do is figure out how much wide stuff you'll be cutting. Sounds like to you are more interested in wider stuff like crotches? Most band mills will max out in the 28" to 32" cutting width range. When they advertise "Cuts 36" logs!" they mean you can put one thagt large on and whittle it down. But even that is tough unless it's a perfectly round straight log which few are. 

If you'll be cutting stuff under those sizes for the most part, but an occasional crotch wider than that then get a band mill first, and add a chainsaw mill when you can. I stress again to try and figure what you'll be cutting mostly, if you can see into the future like that. 

Stay in the 90cc+ range for a chainsaw that will be used to mill often. Milling is hard on them. 

On band mills, there's lots of good ones out there. Not many to stay away from as to quality, but some are over-priced. I like the used market for a mill. You'll save tons especially right now it's a buyer's market. If you'll be cutting mostly short stuff, you could get by with a manual mill, but big logs need hydraulics if you're planning on doing any volume. 

You must also be forewarned that LATPEAD (Logging And Timber Processing Equipment Acquisition Disease) inevitably takes over at some point, and there's nothing you can do about it. There is no known cure either. At some stage in the progression of the disease your wife will forget she egged you on, and begin asking you why you need another chainsaw since you have 4 already. They do not understand that there are 7 cc class sizes which are essential to every such operation. 

It is at this point you must remind her: "Honey this was all your idea!". It won't help but you have to say it anyway as it's part of the 12 step recovery process. There are support groups available, such as this one. The best thing to do is get her hooked on the drug right along with you like I did with mine. If you get the wife hooked you'll never have to go cold turkey. Most guys fail to do this and pay a heavy price. Don't make that mistake. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Chainsaw mills are a lot of work, but you could just use it on the stuff the sawmill refuses. The usual reason they will not except less than ~8' is a lot of mills will not safely hold shorter unless you rig something. If you do go looking for a mill, make sure it will cut the lengths you will be getting. My Mister Sawmill will safely hold a 24" long log without any rigging. It is one of the reasons I like it since I come across a lot of short stuff. I could have even had it modded when ordering it to hold 18" but did not think I needed that short of a capacity. I also have a Ripsaw, which is a chainsaw driven bandsaw. Kind of in between the two options, but almost the price of an entry level hobby bandmill if you buy new. If your other half is accepting the inevitible, I would go for a bandmill and start watching: http://www.sawmillexchange.com/ . A lot of good deals out there right now, if you have the money.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey TT,it's too late,I'm proud ,I mean sorry to say I'm already afflicted:yes:.The good thing is,the wife is too:thumbsup:.She scrolls,carves and burns.She also draws a whole lot better than I dur son-in-law has it too which makes for great family time(or,is that scary family time).Even the grandkids say we're the two biggest kids,like this is fun or something:laughing:.
Around here trees are a crop,folks seem to harvest on about a 15 yr. cycle.The oaks are straight and tall with few branches till the top.they cut 'em when they're about 15-20 inches dia.so 32" is a giant here.I looked at a wood miser on line that broke down for storage and transport.
jeffreythree,thanks,Ithink I could still take the largest stuff ,when I get it to a larger mill if I need to or don't want to q.s.it.I'm so confused ,but i have about a year to figure it out.


----------

